# how to take a tank apart?



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey all, I recently acquired a 5 footer, and need to take it apart to re-silicone it... anyway, my problem is that I can't cut the seams properly... I can cut them, but then the thin film of silicone that's left between the glass panes, I can't get a knife or blade into.... any suggestions? I am going to check out my supplies at school tomorrow when I finally go back, see what I have


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

guitar string 

steel "e" string

works like a charm


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

gotcha! I will attempt to get one tomorrow... I just got down one seam with a 5" putty knife, but the other seams still are very tight... not like the first one I did


----------

